# Wanted a Config for PC under Rs.25000



## Radhesh Bhoot (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello Friends,
My Cousin need the best possible Assembled Gaming PC within 25000/.

He wants the following in it....
Min 17" CRT or LCD .
1GB RAM DDR2
DVD Writer
PCIe graphics card to play games @ medium to low resolution,especially latest games.

Rest u can adjust in the config...
He wants aleast to be 1 Year futureproof....
If possible tell me both AMD n Intel based rigs.

Can u suggest me the configurations...
If possible post the prices of Mumbai


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 3, 2007)

May be you have missed the sticky thread to address all these new config related issues...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Sep 3, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> May be you have missed the sticky thread to address all these new config related issues...
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66140



Thanks my friend...i would definitely post there


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 3, 2007)

Proccy	AMD X2 4000+     2975
Mobo	ASUS M2A-VM      3650
2x512B Kingstn DDR2 667	2000
80 GB Seagate SATA2	2000
Sony DVD Writer SATA	1850
Cabinet + SMPS	1200
17" Samsung CRT Monitor	4700
Geforce 8600GT 256MB	6800
Logitech Keyboard	250
Basic Optical mouse	310

Total is 25735, but this excludes UPS cost, Floppy Drive cost, speakers, etc...


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Sep 4, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Proccy	AMD X2 4000+     2975
> Mobo	ASUS M2A-VM      3650
> 2x512B Kingstn DDR2 667	2000
> 80 GB Seagate SATA2	2000
> ...


thanks man.....the config u mentioned is good but he likes ATI Radoen Cards.....
Can u tell me some motherboard for ATI cards...in this config.....


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 4, 2007)

Actually, the motherboard has onboard the ATI690g chipset which by itself has a very decent graphics capability... For ATI cards, you can try X1650XT (DX 9 based) and the X2600 (DX 10 based) cards which may fit the price range or just exceed it...

Arun


----------



## Radhesh Bhoot (Sep 4, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Actually, the motherboard has onboard the ATI690g chipset which by itself has a very decent graphics capability... For ATI cards, you can try X1650XT (DX 9 based) and the X2600 (DX 10 based) cards which may fit the price range or just exceed it...
> 
> Arun



do mean that this motherboard is supporting both Nvida and ATI graphic cards...
Basically ur suggestion was good....i m going with X2600(Dx10 based card)
and will it support X2600?


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yup... Motherboards are compatible with ATi and nVidia cards, but sometimes, nVidia chipset boards are optimised for nVidia gfx cards and likewise with Ati chipset boards...

No problem supporting X2600, but you may have a tough time finding it at the moment...

Arun


----------



## shantanu (Sep 4, 2007)

There is already a thread as Choto_cheeta mentioned..


----------

